# Welding Shop



## Rob Snyder

Built this to add to my layout. Just scrap pieces from the parts box.


----------



## Reckers

Great job, Rob, but it needs a sign!


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Reck ...

What are ya' expecting ... a royalty / cut of the action from anyone who goes to the shop for a little welding repair work?!?

Rob ... very nice work, especially via "spare parts".

I saw a neat welding shop on a layout at a train show a while back ... it was wired with a little (LED???) light that flickered super-brightly, just like a real welding tool. I'm not sure if they used a stock light gizmo, or fabricated something custom. It certainly brought the scenery to life, though.

TJ


----------



## tankist

looks good indeed. 

DIY arc welder simulator
and another one


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Reck ...
> 
> What are ya' expecting ... a royalty / cut of the action from anyone who goes to the shop for a little welding repair work?!?
> 
> Rob ... very nice work, especially via "spare parts".
> 
> I saw a neat welding shop on a layout at a train show a while back ... it was wired with a little (LED???) light that flickered super-brightly, just like a real welding tool. I'm not sure if they used a stock light gizmo, or fabricated something custom. It certainly brought the scenery to life, though.
> 
> TJ


Well, DUH!!!! A sign like that is worth it's weight in gold! Think of all the business it would bring in!


----------



## tjcruiser

tankist said:


> DIY arc welder simulator
> and another one


Tankist ...

Re: "flickers", above. Wow ... pretty impressive circuit engineering. It's amazing what people think up!

TJ


----------



## Rob Snyder

TJ, I actually plan on getting on of those arc welder kits. Just haven't made it to the hobby shop to order it.

Recker's, I got a sign put on it. Not quite what you had in mind but, it works. I have a buddy that owns a decal cutting shop. he made them in about 3 minutes for me.


----------



## tjcruiser

Rob ... very nice.

Reckers ... bummer, dude ... looks like you won't be rolling in those commisions any time soon ... no early retirement for you!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Yes, but his sign does look awfully good! I've still got my income from the bordello in Tokyo to retire on....


----------



## T-Man

Rob Snyder said:


> TJ, I actually plan on getting on of those arc welder kits. Just haven't made it to the hobby shop to order it.
> 
> .


I hope I will find a circuit diagram for one of those someday.

I do like Rob's sign.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


> I hope I will find a circuit diagram for one of those someday.


T-Man ... Did you see the links in Tankist's post up above? Two circuit diagrams, descriptions, etc.

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Thanks TJ. My time is limited, I missed it. Anton is hard to keep up with. It is good timing for my parts search. Maybe you need a welding franchise? 
I have it printed out and saved. So add another project on the board.


----------



## tankist

T-Man said:


> I hope I will find a circuit diagram for one of those someday.






> DIY arc welder simulator
> and another one


----------



## T-Man

It was on my search list.
I would not expect to find it here.

So what are these:

470 R resistor?
2M2 resistor?
1k5 resistor?

They are listed for parts and are on the diagram.


----------



## tankist

T-Man said:


> 470 R resistor?
> 2M2 resistor?
> 1k5 resistor?


values in ohm.

470 ohm
2.2 Mega ohm
1.5 Kilo ohm


----------



## T-Man

Thanks, I did Google it and got and got an answer too.


----------



## bcjohno

I built one of these, works a treat! realy effective. here's the link
http://www.cgs.synth.net/other/arcwelder/arcweld.html


----------



## T-Man

*Open for Buisness?*


----------



## Reckers

T-Man said:


>


*BOL!!!!!* Great sign, T-Man!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## T-Man

That's a standard roadsign. I printed your logo and glued to a foamcore board and cut to fit. The technique works. 

My other idea is to use those magnetic squares you get from the dozens of capital one mailings. Print to size and glue on those.

I think the black hides the sign too much, when reduced .I wanted to place it on a truck door, but it was imposssible to read.


----------



## tjcruiser

I was hoping for the "Recker's" sign from the brothel house in Tokyo ...


----------



## Reckers

Those girls are truly adorable---they're like daughters to me. 

Hmmmmm....okay...more like nieces....no, make that girls from down the street. But, adorable girls from down the street! Numbah ten!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## thumsup

*a little late*

Hey guys, just found this thread. IF anyone is still looking for
the welding and campfire circuit check out this link.

http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/n_scale_signals_electrical_and.html

:thumbsup: Joe


----------



## T-Man

Those are good prices. I can do the flasher cheeper. I still haven't got to the breadboard yet. I have the parts, err I think I do.


----------



## Reckers

Nice site, thumsup! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## thumsup

T-Man said:


> Those are good prices. I can do the flasher cheeper. I still haven't got to the breadboard yet. I have the parts, err I think I do.


T-Man, I haven't a box of spare Electronic parts laying around. So would it still be cheaper? 

:thumbsup:Joe


----------



## ho/ttothemoss

Good job on the building rob looks good!


----------



## T-Man

thumsup said:


> T-Man, I haven't a box of spare Electronic parts laying around. So would it still be cheaper?
> 
> :thumbsup:Joe


I rechecked and 7 bucks is dirt cheep so no I can't top that. I thought i wrote "can't", but forgive me. 

With anything electronic it is expensive to start or build just "one".
I do it to learn and the experience. It is easier to buy but since I am set up for it now I build when I can.
This is the thread I started with the Arc Welder. I do enjoy the lighting circuits.


----------



## thumsup

T-man, I understand, I would try to build one also, just to try something new.
But, time doesn't come in a bottle.

:thumbsup:Joe


----------



## Big Ed

thumsup said:


> T-man, I understand, I would try to build one also, just to try something new.
> But, time doesn't come in a bottle.
> 
> :thumbsup:Joe


Sure it does it's called an hour glass!


----------



## thumsup

Do they come in 50 gallon drums?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

thumsup said:


> Do they come in 50 gallon drums?
> 
> :thumbsup:





Just 55 gal drums. Clear ones.


----------



## T-Man

thumsup said:


> T-man, I understand, I would try to build one also, just to try something new.
> But, time doesn't come in a bottle.
> 
> :thumbsup:Joe


A kit would be an afternoon event. Something like this may go months.
The best way for me is to take a little time each day to accomplish a little and try not to go backwards.


----------



## thumsup

T-man, You just hit the nail on the head. If is wasn't for the backward
direction I wouldn't have any progress at all.

Joe :thumbsup:


----------

